# Anyone tried Quinoa for their birds?



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello all, 

Has anyone tried to give Quinoa (dry or sprouted) to their birds or pigeons? 
I got some and I wanted to first make sure it's alright to give it to them, I did a search but didn't find anything except that it's fed to parrots, some articles say it's also fed to poultry (pigeons are kind of the same) so it would probably be alright, it's a very healthy south american ancient aztec grain and I just love it cooked! .. I wonder if my birds will like it too.


Mary

p.s It has to be rinsed though because it has a bitter coating that will wash away with the water..


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi Mary,

never heard of this grain. However, as far as I know, if it is good for poultry, it should be ok for pigeons, but pigeons don't have one gland (I don't know the name of it)compare to poultry (chicken, duck, pheasant etc), because pigeons are very selective in eating habits (as in a chicken will fight for a peice of meat-cooked or raw, but a pigeon will not likely to eat).
Anyhow, I have had pigeons that would crazy over mung beans, but the ones I have now never touched it. So, try and see. If it works, let me know where you get it from. I live in TO too.

Good luck

------------------
pgn&dove


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

I tried this seed since it has a story of a better ammino acid profile than corn for example. The wild birds will eat it with gusto and it is good for cases when certain birds have trouble eating larger seeds or when you want to keep the wild birds near you since it takes a lot of work to eat them.

My birds will eat them but they are not thrilled with them relative to Milo or peas of various kinds. Quinooa is a typically high in carbohydrate so I consider it to have the pluses and minuses of grains. I don't use it currently.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

When Walter first found us, I offered a number of seeds from the grocery store, including Quinoa. He wasn't interested, but I didn't know it has a bitter coating and had to be rinsed.

------------------
Terri B


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for responding!

pgn&dove, Nice to see another member from TO, Yes my birds love mung beans as well, I just came back from giving my birds some sprouted mung beans, they also have some dry ones in their mix.

Dano, It's true, they are quite small and my bird don't like very small seeds, I heard though that quinoa has alot of protein and is not considered a total grain, it's much healthier than other grains.
Quinoa along with millet are both alkaline compaired to other grains, I've been on a strict alkaline/acid balanced diet for the last month because of a skin condition I have due to a build-up of too many toxins in my body so I enjoy being able to eat the quinoa and millet as they are the only grains that are not acid producing and are better than rice and flour and other grains that are acid.

Hello Terri B, Yes they do, infact I rinse it and even after it's cooked it has a slight bitter flavour (I like it though).. Perhaps that is the reason why your pigeons didn't like it, I heard that people cook it first then give it to their parrots, Since this is a south american grain Parrots will eat it in the wild so I guess they are familiar with it unlike our pijjie friends









Mary


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, Mary

I like quinoa, too. It's nice to know pigeons can have some. 

I've heard that mission figs are especially good among fruits for alkaline diets, if that's what you want. The opposite of meat.

Al


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Al,

Yes, I'm so glad my mom found the quinoa at her friends organic health store! 
And if it comes in handy for my birds that would be good as well.. 

I have a cook book that follows the Edgar Cayce diet (80% alkaline to 20% acid daily) and he listed almost all the foods that are acid and alkaline, there are many sites on line as well, I did read about the mission figs and I eat them almost every day, Thanks!









Mary


----------

